# nissan 240sx w/ sr20det????



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

Is there any import dealership in the u.s that sells nissan 240sx w/ the sr20det engines already in them. just wondering but I'm probaly dreaming Right???


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

where do you live marc?


----------



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: nissan 240sx w/ sr20det???*

I live in Indiana


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i've seen sum ppl selling 240sx with sr20's already in them.. not from import dealerships though..maybe a used car that comes by once in awhile??? but what's the fun in that??


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

xatracing.com

they are out of Tampa FL where I live. thats why I was asking. I don't know of any place in Indiana brotha.


----------



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

thankx, blueboost  I'll ceck them out


----------



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

Well, I can start getting different price rates of car transport companys. Because if I can buy a nissan 240sx w/ a sr20det already in it, that's fine aleast I'm not having to put it in.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

XAT racing is the way to go, buddy. They do quality work and have a sweet deal goin on now for an SR20DETed 240SX with a 5-speed, 3" GReddy downpipe, boost gauge, and N1-style catback exhaust for $6800, I believe. 

-Matt


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what all do these 240s come with....?

FMIC?
OEM or aftermarket clutch?
a/f gauge?
anything?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

whoa..this thread is OLD.. i would never buy a 240 that already has a sr20det w/ upgrades...what's the fun in that??


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *whoa..this thread is OLD.. i would never buy a 240 that already has a sr20det w/ upgrades...what's the fun in that?? *


thanks for the repeat post... 

I agree, but some people really hate the hassle of a swap in which something could go wrong or the engine could be bad and not know it.... this would make things MUCH less complicated....


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

Hell yeah I wish I would have heard of that a while ago


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

http://240sx.org/ goto their classified section, i think there was someone there couple weeks ago from indiana selling a 97 with blacktop s14 SR


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

anthony240 said:


> *http://240sx.org/ goto their classified section, i think there was someone there couple weeks ago from indiana selling a 97 with blacktop s14 SR *


was the SR an actual S14 SR or are you just refering to the car....

S14 SR....


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

what I've noticed is that a lot of people say they have one then you end up with a S13, a 97, hmmm.... I think that would be right.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

S13: 1989 - 1994 You would want to put a S13 blacktop in these.

S14: 1995 - 1996 You can put an S13 SR in here, but the S14 SR is easier but more expensive. There is only a blacktop for this.

S14a: 1997 - 1998 Identical motor specs to the 95/96 S14. This car just had a different front end and came with side skirts.

S15: Never released here  You can put this motor in the S13 and S14 apparently but they are next to impossible to find and according to the owner of ProjectSilvia.com (he and I discussed this Saturday night), it's not worth it.


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

Well thanks to the great weather here in Virginia, my engine is hydralocked, I couldn't even see the lake in the middle of the road cuz it was raining so bad, Hey do you think I'd be able to put S14 in myself, I've dropped engines in before, never a j-spec, but I have done a couple of truck engines, and a 409 into a 63 chevy nova... I don't see how it could be more difficult, plus I'm an electronics tech...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ouch... that sux man.. sorry to hear.

the hardest part apparently about the SR swap is the electronics. I had a buddy with experience in dropping engines help a friend do an SR swap and it went fairly well... there only problems came with the electronics stuff....


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

what like with the ECU and stuff??


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Nismonster said:


> *what like with the ECU and stuff?? *


pretty much... that w/ all the sensors....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *
> S14a: 1997 - 1998 Identical motor specs to the 95/96 S14. This car just had a different front end and came with side skirts.
> *


* 

Late model JDM s14a's had a t28 ball bearing version same as the s15.*


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

S14a is a USDM thing....

it had nothing to do with the JDM S14 motor.

ALL S14 motors come with a ball bearing turbo and variable valve timing stock.

Specs


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s14 -> zenki
s14a -> kouki
i don't think there's a difference in the engines though (talking about sr20det's)


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *s14 -> zenki
> s14a -> kouki
> i don't think there's a difference in the engines though (talking about sr20det's) *


many thanks for the clarification.... I was obviously wrong as far as it being merely a USDM thing.

But I'm still positive that there were no differences in the motor... only body.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *many thanks for the clarification.... I was obviously wrong as far as it being merely a USDM thing.
> 
> But I'm still positive that there were no differences in the motor... only body. *


yeah, there aren't any differences in between the s14 and s14a sr20det motor. they're the same.. only difference between zenki and kouki models are the body..

the difference between the s14 motor and the s15 motor is that the s15 has a cast divider wall between turbocharger exhaust flow turbine and turbocharger exhaust actuator wastegate flapper. also, the s15 has 480cc injectors and the s14 has 380cc injectors


----------

